# Polaridad capacitor de tantalio



## Cabeza (Feb 2, 2010)

Buenas, estoy haciendole una entrada auxiliar a mi estereo, a partir de un tutorial que encontre en la web. Pero me surgio una duda con respecto a los capacitores de tantalio, ya que tiene dos capacitores de tantali que se conectan en serie con la los cables del plug de 3.5, que entran en la placa, y no se como poner los capacitores, para que lado...

Seria algo asi...


Plug de 3.5 - Canal derecho - Capacitor de tantalio - Entra a la placa del estereo
                - Canal izquierdo - Capacitor de tantalio -Entra a la placa del estereo

Mi duda esta, para que lado van las marca ++ del capacitor? si para el lado del plug o para el lado de la placa?
Estos capacitores estan para formar un filtro pasivo... A su vez tengo que colocar una resistencia que una los dos canales... esta hiria antes o despues de los capacitores???
Aca hay una foto de como hirian


Espero su ayuda!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2010)

Mide que tensión tienes en ambos lados de donde va a ir el capacitor para ver como lo conectas.
¿ Y por que tantalio ?


----------



## Cabeza (Feb 2, 2010)

Del lado del plug tengo un poco de tension, propia de la enviaria un mp3, mp4 y demas...
No se, de donde saque el tutorial dice de tantalio...
La marca de ++ la tengo que colocar supuestamente, donde entra tension?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2010)

Mides de ambos lados, el ++ va donde mediste la mayor tensión positiva.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 29, 2011)

hola, les vengo con una duda tonta, estuve buscando en la web pero no encontre nada claro , hace poco use un par de C. de tantalio justo como se ven en la foto .
yo tenia en la cabeza que habia comprado esos como no polarizados, entre otra cosa por su forma , pero antes de usarlso me agarro la duda, habia un mas como se ve en la foto pero no me convencia y una pata mas larga que la otra.....
pero estaba seguro que por la forma no eran polarizados, los conecte asi nomas, como si fuesen no polarizados y anduvo bien .

pero me quedo la duda.
mañana los vere de nuevo, por que de primera me da que del lado que dice mas seria mas , o que la pata mas larga, ... pero no coincidian esas 2 señales .

no se si hay algo definido.
lo que si encontre en la web es que hay de tantalio polarizados , pero ninguna data clara que diga las referencias.

la verdad ahi en la foto parece claro pero los que tenia yo no era asi, mañana me fijo por que tengo 2 bolsitas de ellos .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 29, 2011)

Los de tantalio que he comprado (los últimos hace como 15 años) siempre eran polarizados, pero luego como que desaparecieron por que los electrolíticos de electrolito seco vinieron mucho mejores...
Y el único lugar donde me siguen funcionando los de tantalio es en la fuente del generador de funciones, por que todos los demás palmaron hace bastante tiempo...


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 29, 2011)

Por la manera de su  construccion es posible que sean no polarizados?? yo creo que no, bueno alguna vez encontre unos sin marca pero los distinguia por que su pin + estaba mas abultado pero la verdad NO polarizados no los conozco  ,chauuuuuuuuuuu

encontre esto

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Condensador_electrolítico


----------



## ezedemontegrande (Mar 29, 2011)

Yo hace un año compré capacitores de tantalio creyendo que eran no polarizados, y por desgracia los conecté al revés, no sabés que lindo explotan!!!.. Tené cuidado, en algún lado tiene que tener una marca (por lo general un signo "+") que te indica la polaridad.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 29, 2011)

guiate por las patitas ,la mas larga es el negativo,,sino esta marcado el positivo en la capsula del tantalio,(suelen venir el los verticales de los tv)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 30, 2011)

Traian un + o una rayita a lo largo , marcando la pata positiva ( al revés de los electrolíticos )


----------



## fernandob (Mar 30, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> guiate por las patitas ,la mas larga es el negativo,,sino esta marcado el positivo en la capsula del tantalio,(suelen venir el los verticales de los tv)


 
en otra parte de la web decian que la pata larga era +

la verdad que no hay mucho claro en esto .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 30, 2011)

si pero siempre tienen marcado el + , o en algunos casos el - ,como dijo dosme


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 30, 2011)

No no , no marcaban el menos , siempre el más , pero a veces con una línea finita y larga


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 30, 2011)

si lo e visto asi con una linea vertical finita que ni se ve


----------



## unmonje (Mar 31, 2011)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> en otra parte de la web decian que la pata larga era +
> 
> la verdad que no hay mucho claro en esto .



Fer ...por favor, busca otra opciòn...No existe capacitor de tantalio que haya usado, que no haya --crepado- y me cansè de cambiarlos en circuitos profesionales.
Las exepciones vinieron cuando use los tantalios solo hasta V/2 ,de la que decia el fabricante.
Como la mayoria son para 5v,podes imaginarte !!!!   jajaa

Pero si insistes como imagino,  si tienes una caja como dices...explota un par hasta que sepas la polaridad y luego ya sabes ,los unes por el positivo y le apareas 5Mohm a cada lado.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 31, 2011)

hola, por eso no hay problemas, son para 35v creo , estos dias no tengo tiempo para mirar en las cajas.
encima los uso digamos que con cargas suaves, para constantes de tiempo cortas , no estan directo a vcc como un filtro por ejemplo sino que a travez de unas R .
como quien dice la pasan panchos .

lo que si me asombra de este tema es que yo los habia comprado como capacitores buenos y ustedes estan diciendome que son KK .

voy a poner una lista de tipos a ver que opinan, yo siempre vi que hay variedad pero no les di mucha bola.
ahora me fijo en dimexar.

aca hay algo :
http://www.dimexar.com.ar/Navegacion/Indice_capacitores.htm

yo siempre uso capacitores ELECTROLITICOS para capacidades grandes, tipo 2 uF para arriba.
y pòca tension (50v max) .
no polarizados de 400v hasta 2 uF para fuentes a C .
y como C de nF compro lo que me den , nunca ,es di mucha bolilla .

estos chiquitos eran al opcion para no polarizados de hasta 4,7 uF .....

pero bueno,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 31, 2011)

La diligencia con 4 caballos y tapizada en terciopelo era lo mejor Fer 

Cuando salieron eran lo más  ! . . . después se le fueron descubriendo los problemas. 

Me pasó con muchas placas mother de máquinas que los usaban para desacople de cada uno de los 45 integrados  . Y se ponen en corto 

De todas maneras para timers medios largos andan de 10 

Saludos !


----------



## J2C (Mar 31, 2011)

Los capacitores de Tantalio suelen ser polarizados siempre, para el modelo de la figura del post #1 de este thread la pata mas larga es el "+" al igual que en los electroliticos comunes, ademas suelen tener un simbolo "+" en el cuerpo sobre el lado de la pata mas larga.

Siempre suelen ser de bajas capacidades y bajas tensiones (25V como max) y la gran diferencia con respecto a los electroliticos comunes es su baja Resistencia Equivalente Serie (ESR), lo que en circuitos de deflexión vertical de televisión los hace usados siempre para la generación de la rampa por la linealidad que tienen.

En los años 1978/1990 eran muy usados en las empresas de Telecomunicaciones (Multiplex FDM), luego de eso nos invadio la telefonía digital (PCM).

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## fernandob (Abr 1, 2011)

hola, bueno , para cerrar el tema al parecer pinta que si son polarizados.
como piongo en el dibujo dice asi y la pata que coincide con el signo + seguido de la linea es la mas larga por que supongo que es el positivo.

yo lo use para dejar pasar un pulsito cuando hay un cambio en la entrada, como muestro en el dibujo..... supongo que tuve suerte por que lo considere no polarizado y no me fije .

y anda.

un saludo y gracias


----------



## volrok (Abr 26, 2011)

Estimados

He diseñado un circuito y en pruebas de laboratorio ha funcionado correctamente, pero resulta que la parte de potencia, lo he probado ocupando condensadores electroliticos.
Por un tema de fabricación de pcb y miniaturizarlo, he comprado un condensador de tantalio el cual lo pueden ver en esta página:
http://search.digikey.com/scripts/DkSearch/dksus.dll?Detail&name=478-5748-1-ND

Mi pregunta es, ¿Este condensador tiene polaridad?

Si ustedes ven el datasheet
http://www.avx.com/docs/Catalogs/taj.pdf

En ningun lado menciona algo de polaridad, pero me llama la atención de que en la foto del condensador(foto que sale en el datasheet) , salga un lado pintado, con un punto, lo que me hace pensar, de que alomejor tiene polaridad.

Espero sus comentarios y su experiencia

Saludos

Andrés


----------



## Scooter (Abr 26, 2011)

Los condensadores te tántalo si que tienen polaridad


----------



## volrok (Abr 26, 2011)

Y si tiene polaridad

¿Cuál seria el positivo?
¿Porque en el datasheet no habla de polaridad?


----------



## pandacba (Abr 26, 2011)

En los condessadores de tantalio de los tipos gota si te fijas y busca en la red tienen una linea o una marca que indica el terminal positivo


----------



## volrok (Abr 26, 2011)

Entonces el condensador del que puse el datasheet, es polarizado o no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2011)

Si 

¿ no le ves la raya en un extremo indicando el positivo ? 

Te cuento que los tantalio si son buenos para timers  , pero son malos para fuentes . . . se ponene en corto 

saludos !


----------



## volrok (Abr 26, 2011)

Gracias por la respuesta.

Si, claramente le veo la raya en el extremo, pero si leiste el enunciado, en el datasheet no hablaba de polaridad, era ahi la duda.

Pero según sus respuestas, tiene polaridad.

Lo otro, porque dices que se ponen en corto al usarlo en fuentes. El capacitor lo ocupo para una configuración con un LT1129 (un regulador de voltaje con shutdown).
Este capacitor soporta 20 V y por el capacitor no pasaran más de 12 V.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2011)

Los tantalio aparecieron como una delicatese del "electrolítico" , así que todos son polarizados.



			
				volrok dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por la respuesta.
> 
> Si, claramente le veo la raya en el extremo, pero si leiste el enunciado, en el datasheet no hablaba de polaridad, era ahi la duda.
> 
> ...


 
Te doy dos opciones . . . o soy médico brujo *adivino* futurista de una tribu del Amazonas . . . o ya me pasó repetidas veces 

Saludos !


----------



## volrok (Abr 26, 2011)

Ok. Gracias
La experiencia manda.

Si los ocupo (los condensadores) para una configuracion MAX232 de conversión TTL a RS232, me funcionara bien o pongo el clásico electrolitico?

Andrés

Mis preguntas van , solo para poder hacer mas compacto el pcb.

Saludos


----------

